# Chunky prewar pedal blocks mens



## Classicriders (Jun 15, 2022)

Decent set of mens prewar pedal blocks.


----------



## ninolecoast (Jun 15, 2022)

20


----------



## Dra (Aug 18, 2022)

$40


----------

